# Instant attraction?



## Gordon (Aug 28, 2007)

Have you ever met someone and been attracted to them immediately? I'm not talking about physical attraction, but that does have something to do with it, too.   I met a new girl at work last night who seems to be a lovely person from first impressions, but she gained a lot of points in my book by telling me she loved my face. I don't get that from anybody, and to meet someone new at work who says that, made me really just at a loss to say anything, other than "thank you".  I work alone 3rd shift in a hotel, and so when I'm coming on, people are leaving 2nd shift to go home. That was the situation last night, and this new person will be around only when she's leaving and I'm coming in.  What she said to me was very nice, and a compliment that made me feel good, so I'm trying not to analyze it.   How would you feel if someone you just met paid you a compliment, by saying they loved your face, and did all the hand touching arm things?   LOL, I've been wrecked emotionally by relationships, so I've had that part of my life turned off for a long time, but I did feel a spark with this person before she even said anything.  I really have no interest in a relationship with anyone; that's why this little weird feeling sort of puzzles me, but I think it's just because I was flattered, and I don't get that very often.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

It happens when you least expect it.


----------



## ChompersMom (Aug 28, 2007)

If she is being touchy feely with your arm she was def. being flirtatious which means she was most likely interested in you. With initial attraction it can wear off as you get to know someone so why not try striking up conversations with her when you go into work about things that are important to you. If that attraction stays I'd say ask her out and see how it goes. Just like the person above me stated, it happens when you least expect it and that's what makes it so wonderful. Good luck!


----------



## okiron (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm not trying to rain on the parade but it could've been just that, she loved your face. But I wasn't there and it's hard to tell signs or guess intentions over the internet. And if she was flirting, she could be interested or just one of those people who are overly friendly and tends to "flirt" with everyone. But like I said, not trying to rain on your parade or being pessimistic but if I was that girl and I gave a compliment to someone I wouldn't want someone looking too hard into it.


----------



## lagadvocate (Aug 28, 2007)

I agree with all the points above and here's my little story:

Yes, I have.9 years ago, while working at a hotel also. I went from the sales office to the front desk to ask the new bellman if a shuttle went to one of the local country clubs for pick-ups. Looked at his eyes, saw his smile and ZAP...instant attraction, never really new why/how/whatever, it just happened. Turns out he felt it too. We've been married for seven years.

So, you just never know........:big wink:


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 28, 2007)

yes, i've had instant attraction. there was one guy i worked with and as soon as i saw him, i went weak in the knees and my heart began to pound and i got all sweaty and flustered lol. hehad a girlfriendat the time so nothing happened but recently he contacted me and asked me to go away with him on a dirty weekend. i said no because i don't do things like that anymore, but if he had asked me years ago i would have said yes.

if someone said they loved my face and did the arm touch-y thing to me, i would feel extremely flattered and happy. i think if you felt a little zap shoot through you when you saw her, then listen to your intuition. you might not be looking for anything serious but that's usually when you meet the person who turns out to be your kindred spirit


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 28, 2007)

*lagadvocate wrote: *


> I agree with all the points above and here's my little story:
> 
> Yes, I have.9 years ago, while working at a hotel also. I went from the sales office to the front desk to ask the new bellman if a shuttle went to one of the local country clubs for pick-ups. Looked at his eyes, saw his smile and ZAP...instant attraction, never really new why/how/whatever, it just happened. Turns out he felt it too. We've been married for seven years.
> 
> So, you just never know........:big wink:


WOW laga, that is SO cool! so what happened? did he ask you out or do you ask him out? did you do the whole flirting thing for ages or did you guys get together really fast? i love hearing romantic stories!


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 28, 2007)

It could be that she is the type of person who pays wonderful compliments to others - not inhibited, a sort of free spirit. I worked with a guy once who was very open and paid wonderful compliments to everyone; he was a type of person to reach out and 'touch' people as he talked to them, but he was not trying to be flirtatious...though it could have been taken that way. 

On the other hand, it could be that she _was_ attracted to you...that 'attraction at first sight' thing. Or it could be both. LOL...I'd say give it time, see how she reacts in your presence, get to know her better, and you'll be able to tell whether she wants to get to know you more.

As for the instant attraction thing, I tend to believe it has a lot to do with soul connections. There have been a few times in the past when I would meet someone for the first time and feel as though I'd known them forever, or that I knew them from somewhere else. With one person I met, it was so strong that I actually DID know many things about him before he ever told me. (Of course I could get into a whole discussion about past lives, soulmates and such, which I do believe enters into a lot of relationships and first meetings...but then you'd never shut me up. ) And who knows? Maybe that spark you felt will be the beginning of a huge flame, for you both...

(I like your story, lagadvocate!)


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 28, 2007)

That's wonderful! I hope something wonderful and magical happens from this...

When I met my husband, I just knew. It's one of those great mysteries of life.

I hope to hear great things about this!! 

Hugs and lots of encouraging vibes to you!!

Rosie*


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

*Oh my god. So cool!*

*lagadvocate wrote: *


> I agree with all the points above and here's my little story:
> 
> Yes, I have.9 years ago, while working at a hotel also. I went from the sales office to the front desk to ask the new bellman if a shuttle went to one of the local country clubs for pick-ups. Looked at his eyes, saw his smile and ZAP...instant attraction, never really new why/how/whatever, it just happened. Turns out he felt it too. We've been married for seven years.
> 
> So, you just never know........:big wink:


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 28, 2007)

maherwoman, how did you meet your hubby?


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 28, 2007)

Actually, I met him through what used to be emode.com (and is now tickle.com). We started talking about four years ago, about this time of year, and officially met a few days before Thanksgiving (so, a couple months later). I was at the tail end of a relationship with another guy (and it was clear to both he and I that it wasn't going anywhere), and when I met Danny, it was clear he was the one for me. My then-boyfriend and I spoke briefly, agreed that it was silly to still be together, completely mutually broke up, and I've been with Danny ever since!

We moved in together that following New Year's weekend (so a few months after knowing him), he proposed the following March of 04, and we married June of 05. 

It was funny, when we met, it was so natural for us to be together, we didn't really officially have a conversation about getting married...it was just something we both knew we would do. We're the most natural couple I've ever known. It's weird...but I feel like we'd been specifically looking for each other. Does that make sense?

And we're such a goofball couple, too...we make our friends sick at how cheesy we are, hehe! And it's rare to see one of us without the other (other than when Danny's working, of course). 

We're quite simply two peas in a pod. 

:inlove:

*girlzilla wrote: *


> maherwoman, how did you meet your hubby?


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 28, 2007)

ohh maher, that is so lovely! it gives me the warm fuzzies to hear things like that. you always hear about the affairs and the cheating and the bad stuff to do with love, so it'sreally wonderful to hear the GOOD stories about love! i love mushy stuff


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 28, 2007)

Hehe...thanks!  I love my Danny so much...he's truly a dream come true. 

:inlove:


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 28, 2007)

lol aw, i could pop from the mushiness! i knew my bunny ludo was The One too


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 28, 2007)

Hehe...see what I mean? Ya just know.  :hearts

*girlzilla wrote: *


> lol aw, i could pop from the mushiness! i knew my bunny ludo was The One too


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 29, 2007)

I got that from my current boyfriend, we were working at a bookstore together and it was just like KAPOW. I was in a kind of limbo state with my ex and was planning on staying single for a loooong time. But I'm glad he changed my mind :biggrin2:he's absolutely fantastic and always seems to understand me, it's great.

Gordon, I definatly think she was flirting with you (that's how I flirt anyway) and I wish you the best of luck


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 29, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Gordon, I definatly think she was flirting with you (that's how I flirt anyway) and I wish you the best of luck



i tend to agree with katie. i personally wouldn't tell someone that i loved their face if i didn't want to plant kissesall overit! i'm sure once you get to know her though, you will be able to figure out if that's just her mannerism, or if love hearts pop out of her butt whenever she sees you!

gordon and face-loving-girl, up a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G! hehe. i am SO mature :biggrin2:


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 29, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I got that from my current boyfriend, we were working at a bookstore together and it was just like KAPOW.



he made batman noises at you? 

BAM! SHRONK! GLOOP! FLUMP! WARP! PLUNK! WHAMP! BORK!

hehe. love batman noises.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 29, 2007)

NICE...at first, I didn't get what you meant...that's awesome. 

P.S. I really like the bunny name Ludo...where did you get it? Labyrinth?

Edited because I didn't know how to spell Labyrinth...hehe!!

*girlzilla wrote: *


> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I got that from my current boyfriend, we were working at a bookstore together and it was just like KAPOW.
> ...


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 29, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> P.S. I really like the bunny name Ludo...where did you get it? Labyrinth?


that's the one! my bunny ludo has big feeties and floppy ears, like ludo from the labyrinth. he's not friends with any rocks though.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 29, 2007)

by the way gordon - i'm curious tosee this lovelyfaceof yours now!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 29, 2007)

Does he howl to them at least??

*girlzilla wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > P.S. I really like the bunny name Ludo...where did you get it? Labyrinth?
> ...


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 29, 2007)

lol no he doesn't howl to them. but remember in the movie when ludo ran across the rocks and they make those farting sounds? well, my ludo doesn't make those sounds, but i do :biggrin2:


----------



## lagadvocate (Aug 29, 2007)

> WOW laga, that is SO cool! so what happened? did he ask you out or do you ask him out? did you do the whole flirting thing for ages or did you guys get together really fast? i love hearing romantic stories!



Well, the "zap" happened in September, I was 19 and he was 25,then my huge crush on him continued til December. We would talk on breaks (I timed mine to when I knew he'd be on his break too, hehe) and my heart would just flutter every time I saw him. But even though I thought he might be a little into me, he never asked me out.

Finally on December 4th (his birthday), I saw him walking past the door of the sales office and I just jumped out of my chair andhurried out to catch up with him. I was the one to ask him out, and I'd never had to ask anyone out before so I was terrified!

Turns out that he was really shy about asking me because he liked me so much and was afraid I'd say no (or so he says...), but after I asked him and he was walking away, he said he was soexcitedthat hegot dizzy and walked into one of the pillars in the lobby....I didn't see it, and he was ever so thankful!

Our first date was to the movies and it was my best date ever. He admitted that he had had just as bad a crush on me as I did on him!:heartbeat:

We fell right into love pretty quickly and he is really the most incredible man. He is my best friend, my sidekick, my protector, my great love.I am so thankful that I had the nerve to ask him out all those years ago!
:hug:


----------



## Gordon (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, after reading everybody's posts, all I can say is, I'm just not the type to say something. I saw her again last night and she said, "you look good, and refreshed", but a couple of people who worked with her burst my balloon. --They told me they didn't like her because she seemed "fake" to them. That raised red flags on my initial feeling about her. She really would have no reason to flatter me, as I'm not a boss or anything special, so I'll reserve my judgment.  Thanks for all of your replies. I really have no interest in dating anybody. This encounter was just sort of unusual, and I wanted to say something.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha...yeah, you'd be surprised at the symphony at our house. Even my seven year old girl can "sing" with the best of 'em! 

*girlzilla wrote: *


> lol no he doesn't howl to them. but remember in the movie when ludo ran across the rocks and they make those farting sounds? well, my ludo doesn't make those sounds, but i do :biggrin2:


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 29, 2007)

*Gordon wrote: *


> but a couple of people who worked with her burst my balloon. --They told me they didn't like her because she seemed "fake" to them.



don't let that cloud your own judgement, still try and get to know her. i'm sure whoever you fall for there will always be someone who doesn't like them (no one is liked by absolutely everybody), so i wouldn't worry toomuch what your co-workers think until you get to know this girl personally


----------



## tamnjo (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree. It doesn't matter what other people think, if you are attracted to her, I woud at least talk to her.

I would love to see the face she loves! lol. Post a pic!:brownbunny


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 30, 2007)

*tamnjo wrote: *


> I would love to see the face she loves! lol. Post a pic!:brownbunny



i've seen gordons pic and it's a very lovely face indeed 

poor gordon will be getting all shy and embarrassed now lol


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 31, 2007)

tamnjo* wrote: *


> I would love to see the face she loves! lol. Post a pic!:brownbunny


Concured! You've got me all curious now!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 1, 2007)

LOL, well, good grief. If you go to my blog and go to the 2005 Fair link, where my x-gf and I entered a cake, you'llfind my goofy face.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 8, 2007)

It's all moot now. My admirer was fired the other day.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2007)

So do you bake to Gordon? Maybe you should bake for the people you work with.

You know how the saying goes "The way to a mans heart is through his stomach". I don't see why this can't apply to women to. I was always impressed with men who could cook or bake. I went out with some real winners that couldn't even boil water in other words SPOILT BRATS as they were growing up. 

Susan:apollo:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 8, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> So do you bake to Gordon? Maybe you should bake for the people you work with.
> 
> You know how the saying goes "The way to a mans heart is through his stomach". I don't see why this can't apply to women to. I was always impressed with men who could cook or bake. I went out with some real winners that couldn't even boil water in other words SPOILT BRATS as they were growing up.
> 
> Susan:apollo:


Seconded! My boyfriend is a great cook and it definatly impressed me before we started going out! He brought lemon marangue pie to work.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 9, 2007)

LOL, I'm not bad in the kitchen. My x-gf taught me everything she knows. She even hand wrote her own recipes for me.


----------

